# Mirrors fold while driving



## 19Model34me (Apr 5, 2019)

I must be missing something. I set my mirrors to fold when I get to work but as soon as I pull in the parking lot they fold. I have to unfold them to park. Why are they folding while I’m driving, shouldn’t they fold once parked?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It is a geofence, I'm not sure of the distance, but I have mine set to fold at one location. I'm going to say it is probably about a 30' or maybe 40' radius of the location I set for auto fold. They fold as I enter that spot and unfold as I leave. This could be for pulling in to a garage, they do it as soon as you pull into that area, not after you park.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

19Model34me said:


> I must be missing something. I set my mirrors to fold when I get to work but as soon as I pull in the parking lot they fold. I have to unfold them to park. Why are they folding while I'm driving, shouldn't they fold once parked?


There are two separate ways to fold the mirrors automatically.

Auto fold - mirrors fold when car is locked.
The newer setting - fold - always fold at this location
I use the auto "fold at this location" when parking in home garage - reduces risk of knocking mirror off while parking/backing out. Mirrors fold as I approach my garage, and unfold as I drive away.

At work, my mirrors fold when my car locks. I don't require location based folding there.


----------

